# [V] Corsair 2x 4GB Dual-Channel-DDR2-Kit 800Mhz



## PiusQuintus (20. Dezember 2009)

Tag,

 ich würde gern *zwei* Dual-Channel-Kits loswerden. Es handelt sich um DDR2-Speicher von Corsair, genaue Bezeichung: Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-6400C5; Timings sind 5-5-5-18.
 Beide Kits liefen problemlos für ca. 1 Jahr in einem Intel-System auf einem Asus P5Q, sie wurden nie übertaktet. Ich verkaufe sie wegen Systemwechsels auf Core i5.
 Für beide Kits zusammen, also insgesamt 8 GB an Speicher, hätte ich noch gern 80€, Versand inbegriffen.

 Grüße,

 PiusQ.


----------

